# Spirit Halloween Store Locator Now Up



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I also heard there was going to be one in Edmonton as well.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

All I have to say is Spencers better bring it!! Last year it was very bad, more costumes then props. The workers said they got lots of complaints.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i was told their would be 2 stores in Ottawa , and i tried calling earlier the phone number for the store in Ottawa and i got "their is no service at the number your trying to reach "message


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I must be lucky...we have one in walking distance to me....


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont see one for our town. They had it here the last two years but I dont see anything now. The closest one is in Greenville SC. Son of a @#$%[email protected]#$^ and [email protected]#%[email protected]$^ and [email protected]#%$% and [email protected]#%[email protected]$^.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I think Johnson is upset. Just my intuition. 

There's actually one in NW Arkansas! didn't know that - it's an hours drive for me...might have to go check it out this year!


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Only a little. I dont normally buy things online because I like to actually examine what I am getting. I have been waiting for one to open here and was going to be the first one at the door. I was wanting to invest in one good moving prop this year but wanted to actually see what it does, check it for durability and such.

I hope some of the other stores around here sell some decent props. 

Either that or its going to be "hey honey...lets go to Greenville for the weekend".


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, normally I would be saying the same things as Johnson, but Woohoo! This year there is going to be one just 20 miles away! Kind of suprising to have one so close actually... Last year the nearest one was about an hour away, this will only be 35-40 minutes


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Johnson724 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont see one for our town. They had it here the last two years but I dont see anything now. The closest one is in Greenville SC. Son of a @#$%[email protected]#$^ and [email protected]#%[email protected]$^ and [email protected]#%$% and [email protected]#%[email protected]$^.


Woohoo! Greenville is only about 30 miles away, so I'll definitely be hitting it up!


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

JBfromBS said:


> Woohoo! Greenville is only about 30 miles away, so I'll definitely be hitting it up!


Hey!! I'm happy for you...not really..
sorry about the sarcasm, was looking forward to it opening here.

Well, I have been looking for a reason to get out of town. Well if you go there and see a bald guy walking around muttering to himself say hi.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

13mummy said:


> All I have to say is Spencers better bring it!! Last year it was very bad, more costumes then props. The workers said they got lots of complaints.


*Sorry to tell you this mummy but I work at spencers in the evenings and we were told that this year we were only getting costumes. Last year the Spencers by me and several others didnt really sell too many of their props so they are taking a different route this year. Sine Spirit is our sister store we are leaving all props to them and we will only be carrying costumes and accessories. Im not sure if that applies to the Spencers by you but you can always call them and ask, I hope it works out better for you.
Side Note: Older son just got a job at the Spirit by me So if i decide that the night job is just too much for me to handle I can quite and still have my 25% discount*


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Dang, there are 7 spirit stores within a 45 min radius of my house
Seems like the are occupying the former Mervyns buildings. I think I'll only stop by the two that are within 15 mins.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

The stores aren't all listed yet... Dallas typically gets between 5 to 10 locations each year, and there are none listed for us so far... just be patient. They typically add them as the locations open.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay... Lake George, Saratoga, Clifton Park, and Albany. Hmmm... one within 5 minutes of the house and the farthest is 25 minutes! Love it!!!


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dalloween said:


> The stores aren't all listed yet... Dallas typically gets between 5 to 10 locations each year, and there are none listed for us so far... just be patient. They typically add them as the locations open.


Crosses fingers and waits patiently


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Sorry to tell you this mummy but I work at spencers in the evenings and we were told that this year we were only getting costumes. Last year the Spencers by me and several others didnt really sell too many of their props so they are taking a different route this year. Sine Spirit is our sister store we are leaving all props to them and we will only be carrying costumes and accessories. Im not sure if that applies to the Spencers by you but you can always call them and ask, I hope it works out better for you.
> Side Note: Older son just got a job at the Spirit by me So if i decide that the night job is just too much for me to handle I can quite and still have my 25% discount*


Do you think that may be true for the towns that have spirits coming in.The nearest spirit for me is 1 hr 30 min.Our spencers has always carried props so I hope they still do.When do they open?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Do you think that may be true for the towns that have spirits coming in.The nearest spirit for me is 1 hr 30 min.Our spencers has always carried props so I hope they still do.When do they open?


*Im not sure but you might be on to something. I have a spirit store right near me so maybe thats why they are doing it. Maybe the ones that dont have spirit stores near them will still get props. Ill see what I can find out and get back to you.*


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Quick question, I'm not familiar with these things - Do their prices drop precipitously in the last 48 hours before Hallowe'en?


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

i am so lucky lol i have 3 of them with in a 20 min drive or less lol


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't despair, Vancouver. Last year I basically stumbled across one right here in Mississauga. Mississauga is listed on their website, but when you click the hotlink it lists stores in Buffalo. It just means that they dont have addresses yet. No suprise for a franchise that is only open 2 months of the year. Have a look around Vancouver, keep an eye out for flyers and ads in the paper, and keep your ear to the ground.

Cheers!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

No sweat, Vancouver, they've got one in Bellingham. Check out the WA state listings.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Took a sneak peek stuck my head in my Spirit store just up the street yesterday.......love the huge tree displays, very nice touch and saw some of those big new Gemmy props. The only bummer about their stores is they open so much later than all the other specialty stores (Sept.7th labor day)........dang Halloween Express has been open since last week now and making some good sales already.By the time Spirit opens I've done most of my major and expensive prop shopping because I have to set my budget early and make decisions very early.Oh well........


----------



## Bliss3333 (Sep 18, 2008)

*No Worries, Canadians!*

The store locator for Spirit Halloween is only showing locations from last year.
There is a location opening just down the street from me (Sunrise Centre for the locals) in Kitchener-Waterloo and it isn't listed in the store locator.
Found a want ad on Kijiji. That is how I found out about the location in Burlington last year and it wasn't listed...


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

YES! They're having it in the same place as last year and it's less than a mile from my house!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess our local $pirit Halloween $uper$tore is going to be fairly BIG this year.
I saw the sign posted outside of what used to be a Circuit City.


----------



## MidnightStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Bit of insider info, there will be more stores this year than ever, don't dispair.
The later a store opens the more profitable it is (less overhead for the early season when there is less profit to be made). There are a few hundred people toiling away 24/7 building the company and stores, and the company is hiring like crazy.

No worries, patience is a virtue.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

they really need to start opening up at lest Aug 25 not this Sep 7 stuff


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, Thanks for the locater info. Lack of stores stinks. Hope They get one near You.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

We got one closer to home..and it's about a mile away from a Halloween USA store...


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> No sweat, Vancouver, they've got one in Bellingham. Check out the WA state listings.


Thanks Wolfman...I just checked and if Vancouver fails to get one, this is the best thing...too bad about the duties across the border, but beggers can't be choosers!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Pumpkin_Lord said:


> Don't despair, Vancouver. Last year I basically stumbled across one right here in Mississauga. Mississauga is listed on their website, but when you click the hotlink it lists stores in Buffalo. It just means that they dont have addresses yet. No suprise for a franchise that is only open 2 months of the year. Have a look around Vancouver, keep an eye out for flyers and ads in the paper, and keep your ear to the ground.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the tip Pumkin Lord, I shall not give up! And as Wolfman suggested, Bellingham in Washinton state is just a 40 min drive from me


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I guess our local Halloween is going to be fairly BIG this year.
> I saw the sign posted outside of what used to be a Circuit City.


I this at Concord Mills?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

I am getting some info that Vancouver may be getting a store after all...will keep all the haunters in this area updated as soon as I confirm it...apparently this is a secret location or something


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Vancouver said:


> Store locator is now up and has only 3 stores in Canada. I was told by a Spirit person on the phone that Vancouver was going to have a store but there is none listed on this site. What the hell?!?!?!
> 
> Can someone please advise if more stores will be added to the site?
> 
> ...


Spirit Is Here!!!!

Spirit Locator has expanded and includes: *VANCOUVER!!!!*


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

They kinda changed their site around, just scroll down a bit after u hit the link...sorry witch, looks like Quebec was left out...u would think Montreal woulda got one for sure!???


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Vancouver said:


> They kinda changed their site around, just scroll down a bit after u hit the link...sorry witch, looks like Quebec was left out...u would think Montreal woulda got one for sure!???


no i knew since last month that Montreal wasnt getting one this year because of the language barrier but it is suppose to be ok next year so .....i am going to Ottawa this year so thats ok 

congrads on getting a store


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Vancouver!*

I visited the spirit store in Vancouver (burnaby actually)
It wasnt too impressive, quite bare and dead inside. (Pardon my pun)

Hopefully they will get more merchandise in before october rolls around.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW..this is a GREAT thread..I am excited..lots in the GTA area and surrounding area..I am going either this month or next for sure..time to get some decorations!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Animated Rising Reaper
Item #01031533
$79.99

I JUST watched the video of this thing..OH WOW..not a bad price and the friggin thing says A LOT..I just might have this on the top of my list this year..


----------

